# Clipper blade sizes



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I want to cut Bailey's hair a bit shorter so that it doesn't mat so bad when she wears clothes. I used a 3/4 blade the last time I cut her but it was too short. Does anyone know what the longest size blade they make is and what guard would go with it? I have the Andis clippers from PetEdge.

Thanks!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Have you tried the comb attachments? Just a thought.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Sep 18 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831259


> Have you tried the comb attachments? Just a thought.[/B]


Yes I had the 3/4 comb on a 10 blade. I was just wondering if there was a blade/comb combo that would give me a longer cut.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You will need a longer length comb, as the blades themselves don't really allow for the hair to remain as long as you want it. I think the longest length of hair you can do with a comb attachment is 2".


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ah, I was wondering what size blade a 3/4 was, LOL!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The size of the blade will not make a difference when trimming with a comb. Most people use a 30 blade with a comb, but a 10 is just fine too. The longest comb at Pet-Edge is a 1". In the catalog pet-edge lists what the blades cut to. 
Like a 10 blade cuts the hair to 1/16". I haven't groomed a pet cut in so long. JMM should come on and give you a better answer. 

Tina


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When using a snap on comb, you get the best finish with a 30 or 40 blade under it. 
Combs come in a variety of sizes up to 2 inches. Buy a couple longer ones and see what you like.


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 19 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831661


> When using a snap on comb, you get the best finish with a 30 or 40 blade under it.
> Combs come in a variety of sizes up to 2 inches. Buy a couple longer ones and see what you like.[/B]



I dont want to Hi Jack this but would using a 10 blade with a 3/4 snap on comb give you a choppy look ?

Im not sure if its how im doing it or is it the blade......Ill go get another one 

Both of mine have different coats, Lizzie is very fine and Codie is sort of thick and coarse.....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It depends on your coat. On my super silky, yes, it would be choppy for sure.


----------

